# FileTrip is now permanently closed



## NightScript (Mar 31, 2019)

​On March 31st, 2019, FileTrip has shut down due to a couple of issues listed by Costello. It was a sister site of GBATemp used since 2009 and onwards for uploading homebrew, custom skins and the sorts. Most of the files have been transfered to the GBATemp Downloads section, but a few files (like the QQ3DS firmware) have yet to be rehosted.



			
				Costello said:
			
		

> The reason it has been shut down is because from the moment we started allowing personal file uploads, people have been uploading too much illegal stuff, and eventually Google banned us. And following that, not a single reasonable ad network would work with us (the only ones who did were shady platforms that wanted to "send notifications", run "popup unders" and other bullshit, which I denied). After two years without any ads this has simply become unsustainable.



 Source


----------



## KingVamp (Mar 31, 2019)

I never used it, but that's is a shame. Maybe another one will come with a vetting system.


----------



## DKB (Mar 31, 2019)

Wait this was a sister site? Holy shit I never knew that. What a shame.


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 31, 2019)

I imagine the GBAtemp download section replaces it at this point.


----------



## GhostLatte (Mar 31, 2019)

I remember using it when I was into flashcarts for the NDS. Good ol' times. Rest in peace.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Mar 31, 2019)

what errors?


----------



## Adran_Marit (Mar 31, 2019)

RIP Filetrip, I remember using alot back in the DS days


----------



## NightScript (Mar 31, 2019)

Bladexdsl said:


> what errors?


In the first post, I quoted a response made by Costello. I forgot to include that it was also because of a lack of funding


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Apr 1, 2019)

In case anyone wanted to see what the site does. 

I kind of hoped to see something like this:

 
Chaos still had the best 404 in recent memory.


----------



## NightScript (Apr 1, 2019)

Welp, I need help finding a file found only on FileTrip: https://filetrip.net/dl?C9CoddNxMP

If anyone has the firmware for the QQ3DS, please let me know


----------



## pasc (Apr 1, 2019)

Thats a real shame... Was quite useful. Even if mostly for firmware files and the likes...


----------



## Scarlet (Apr 1, 2019)

For what it's worth, a good majority of the FileTrip stuff is still being hosted, it's just in the site's download center now (well, again? It used to be there before Filetrip lol). It's mainly the personal files that're affected here.


----------



## pikpol (Apr 1, 2019)

This was still a good place to find stuff for the NDS Flashcarts and what not. Still used it a couple times last year. Such a shame that people would upload illegal stuff. Ruining it for those actually using the service. Was nice knowing you FileTrip


----------



## weatMod (Apr 1, 2019)

The eternal Google strikes again


----------



## emigre (Apr 1, 2019)

Fair enough, I remember Valwin using it as host for his hentai site.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Apr 1, 2019)

I'm more shocked he didn't post this news himself, he works for the site. 

Instead, we have what looks like a news report and a interview statement rather than a announcement. 

This is fun.


----------



## leon315 (Apr 1, 2019)

i wonder how MEGA and co. survived, there are tons of dirty stuffs on those sites....


----------



## WiiUBricker (Apr 1, 2019)

Weird way to declare the site closed when you still can browse and download stuff there like usual 





You can even sign up to premium haha.


----------



## Thunder Hawk (Apr 1, 2019)

WiiUBricker said:


> Weird way to declare the site closed when you still can browse and download stuff there like usual
> 
> View attachment 162560
> 
> You can even sign up to premium haha.


Some files don't download. Certificate errors and everything.


----------



## Costello (Apr 2, 2019)

WiiUBricker said:


> Weird way to declare the site closed when you still can browse and download stuff there like usual
> 
> View attachment 162560
> 
> You can even sign up to premium haha.


but you can't upload files anymore and most downloads are dead.
didn't want to shut down the site entirely since some files can still be downloaded
that is, the filetrip servers were designed this way: the main server hosting the site, which had a little bit of storage space and therefore hosted *some* files, and then external storage servers (which cost the most). We couldn't afford the storage servers anymore due to, well, total lack of revenue. So I had to cancel these. But the site's main server is still alive, it hosts some files, notably the oldest files uploaded. These will still be around.

yeah, I have to remove the premium page, signup pages etc. thanks WIUB


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 2, 2019)

Filetrip was a fun site to work for many years ago and I will always be honored to have been one of the admins. Unfortunately, it also did become extremely stressful very fast after personal uploads were added and it didn't help that my life was falling apart. That being said, I am a little sad to see it go, but also rather happy because it there just no saving it and we got out Download section back on the Temp.


----------



## NightScript (Apr 2, 2019)

Costello said:


> most downloads are dead.


Do you think you have a download link for the QQ3DS firmware page I linked above?


----------



## Captain_N (Apr 2, 2019)

If i had a better upload speed i'd host you a file site on my own servers at home.
I already have a http file site up hosted from one of my servers. Its good for small files. I used to use it to host wii hacks/ios/cios when i was active on that iso site. Actually my entire wii hacking collection is still online.


----------



## Pleng (Apr 2, 2019)

maorninja said:


> In the first post, I quoted a response made by Costello. I forgot to include that it was also because of a lack of funding



Probably best to use the term "issues" rather than "errors". Errors indicate either functional problems or mismanagement, neither of which is the case here.


----------



## NightScript (Apr 2, 2019)

Pleng said:


> Probably best to use the term "issues" rather than "errors". Errors indicate either functional problems or mismanagement, neither of which is the case here.


Ah, I see. I'm not exactly that good in english. Thank you.


----------



## Tempylon (Apr 2, 2019)

-


----------



## Costello (Apr 3, 2019)

LeonPro12 said:


> View attachment 162667
> Noooooooo!


lol, this is actually unexpected, I have to fix that. I'll edit when done


----------



## Deleted member 480343 (Apr 4, 2019)

.


----------



## NightScript (Apr 4, 2019)

krabscode said:


> Good thing I backed up all the stuff I downloaded from there. Most of the stuff I got from there was NDS stuff which I'm going to throw on a website I've been working on with a colleague. I'm definitely going to miss filetrip.net though.


I'm also going to miss it. Though, good thing we have the Download section on GBATemp


----------



## AdenTheThird (Apr 4, 2019)

Aww. That's too bad.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 4, 2019)

Hello.

Did you change your opinion to close it ?

https://filetrip.net/downloads


----------



## Ryccardo (Apr 4, 2019)

leon315 said:


> i wonder how MEGA and co. survived, there are tons of dirty stuffs on those sites....


In the specific case of mega, the encryption is done client side and they (allegedly) can't even see what you uploaded

In general it is American law, part of the dmca (which for _mysterious reasons_ is also generally accepted in at least half of the ~193 out of ~194 countries which didn't write the dmca) says that as long as you are not an actively moderated service (for examply by actively reviewing content that you store or transport), you are not responsible for infringement done by users as long as you agree to remove first and ask questions later in case of complaints (see: any youtube user victim of false reporting)


----------



## Tempylon (Apr 5, 2019)

-


----------



## Sunuku (Jun 28, 2019)

Filetrip still gives error. https://s1.filetrip.net/


----------



## dAVID_ (Jul 1, 2019)

H1B1Esquire said:


> View attachment 162505
> 
> In case anyone wanted to see what the site does.
> 
> ...


Holy shit how many tabs do you have open?


----------



## SlasherGamer21 (Jul 1, 2019)

RIP. Never used or head of it until now but a big F to all of you.


----------



## LucasM3 (Jul 1, 2019)

Sad to see it go. I remember it had firmware for DS carts.


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jul 2, 2019)

dAVID_ said:


> Holy shit how many tabs do you have open?



Probably over 400. I...reasons...because....stuff.


----------



## Luffysan (Apr 7, 2020)

oh no  i have a important  file in filetrip please i just wanna back am too late for this    any body please my personal data store in filetrip  please help me


----------



## linuxares (Apr 7, 2020)

Luffysan said:


> oh no  i have a important  file in filetrip please i just wanna back am too late for this    any body please my personal data store in filetrip  please help me


We did warn like a ton before it went. So sorry it's most likely gone.


----------



## Luffysan (Apr 7, 2020)

I just wanna one file thats all please Please i try to use wayback machine but cant login
my apps still on gbatemp user Name Evil Goku and my personal data gone but not tools of rom editor thats not fair


----------



## linuxares (Apr 7, 2020)

Luffysan said:


> I just wanna one file thats all please Please i try to use wayback machine but cant login
> my apps still on gbatemp user Name Evil Goku and my personal data gone but not tools of rom editor thats not fair


Life isn't fair. What do you mean Name Evil Goku?


----------



## Tempylon (Apr 7, 2020)

What if we are able to collect enough patreons to get this site back up?
Because I think many people liked FileTrip.


----------



## Ev1l0rd (Apr 7, 2020)

There's a backup available on the site of The Eye. I don't think I can link them since they also host a ton of dubiously legal stuff, but you should be able to find all files on FileTrip there.


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 7, 2020)

LeonPro12 said:


> What if we are able to collect enough patreons to get this site back up?
> Because I think many people liked FileTrip.



Our download centre is the successor to FileTrip.


----------



## Tempylon (Apr 7, 2020)

DinohScene said:


> Our download centre is the successor to FileTrip.


I know but many files are not in the GBAtemp one.


----------



## Ryccardo (Apr 7, 2020)

LeonPro12 said:


> I know but many files are not in the GBAtemp one.


Well, if they're on topic... reupload them


----------



## Luffysan (Apr 7, 2020)

Ev1l0rd said:


> There's a backup available on the site of The Eye. I don't think I can link them since they also host a ton of dubiously legal stuff, but you should be able to find all files on FileTrip there.


site of The Eye ?? sorry i dont understand Where can i find   files on FileTrip ? Thanks in advance


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 7, 2020)

Luffysan said:


> site of The Eye ?? sorry i dont understand Where can i find   files on FileTrip ? Thanks in advance



What is so difficult to type in Google:

the eye filetrip

And do not forget to say THANK YOU.


----------



## Luffysan (Apr 7, 2020)

Thanks but 404 Not Found


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 7, 2020)

Luffysan said:


> Thanks but 404 Not Found


Then it is only the Way back to the Machine...
You have to patient for the (slow) Downloads...it is slow....but all is there:

https://web.archive.org/web/20190311103313/https://filetrip.net/


----------



## Luffysan (Apr 7, 2020)

Thanks i tried but i cant login my file was not for public


----------



## dAVID_ (Apr 7, 2020)

Luffysan said:


> oh no  i have a important  file in filetrip please i just wanna back am too late for this    any body please my personal data store in filetrip  please help me


This is why you make backups, people.


----------



## Captain_N (Apr 7, 2020)

Luffysan said:


> oh no  i have a important  file in filetrip please i just wanna back am too late for this    any body please my personal data store in filetrip  please help me


Sorry for your loss
Never rely on Online backup storage as your only backup. You have no control whether its up or down. You have to make offline backups when the data is super important.

Burn it on a cd/dvd. And I dont want to hear "I dont have one." the discs costs cents and the drives are like $20. Or Use a flash drive.
Everyone that uses sd cards for emunand should image the sd card. They fail more often then Hard drives.


----------



## weatMod (Apr 7, 2020)

VinsCool said:


> I imagine the GBAtemp download section replaces it at this point.


Imagine a world without {{{Google}}}


----------



## Luffysan (Apr 8, 2020)

Captain_N said:


> Sorry for your loss
> Never rely on Online backup storage as your only backup. You have no control whether its up or down. You have to make offline backups when the data is super important.
> 
> Burn it on a cd/dvd. And I dont want to hear "I dont have one." the discs costs cents and the drives are like $20. Or Use a flash drive.
> Everyone that uses sd cards for emunand should image the sd card. They fail more often then Hard drives.


Yes you are right Online backup is sucks and i dont remember How many years has been passed well  somepoint am happy because of my small tools of DBZ pokemon and some others hacks are still there and people are using tools  
well am hoping maybe admin of filetrip were  here and i gave him my user name and password and he backup my data for me


----------



## Captain_N (Apr 9, 2020)

Luffysan said:


> Yes you are right Online backup is sucks and i dont remember How many years has been passed well  somepoint am happy because of my small tools of DBZ pokemon and some others hacks are still there and people are using tools
> well am hoping maybe admin of filetrip were  here and i gave him my user name and password and he backup my data for me



That data might be lost. The data was probably deleted of the host servers when the service ended. It would be up to the owner of the site to have saved all the data. The question is was the data saved?


----------



## Thunder Hawk (Apr 9, 2020)

Luffysan said:


> Thanks i tried but i cant login my file was not for public


Depending on the file, but might have been worth making the file public.


----------



## chrisrlink (Apr 10, 2020)

i hope a lot of bans were handed out for uploading warez of FT what did you guys expect when you added personal storage without moderation? like the saying goes you can't have nice things, what worries me more is the small off chance homebrew becomes illegal under the DMCA (technicly it is because you must cicumvent technological security on a console) but I'm talking cut and dry illegal/


----------



## Cyan (Apr 10, 2020)

the download section we have now feels harder to find something. no easy search option? (it's hidden 2 menu away. click on the magnifier glass, then on the engine icon, then click more option, and select search "files" only.
I also thought we had a database merge, with public files copied over.
but some files were clearly not merged and copied to the download section, they were still hot linked to filetrip, rendering the "copy of the database" useless.

https://gbatemp.net/download/wii-backup-manager.26812/
https://gbatemp.net/download/gamecube-iso-tool.28774/
the download button mention "from external site", which redirects to filetrip.
https://filetrip.net/wiiu-downloads/other-files/dl-wii-backup-manager-0-4-5-build-78-f26812.html

I don't see an option to update link or upload new files. (maybe I don't have access rights as former staff?)
well, instead I attached that specific files into the official release thread to be easier to find.



When I learned about filetrip closing, I made a backup of all the private files I had.
they were mostly pictures and tools for all the guides I wrote here. I still haven't updated them, they all have dead links I have to reupload somewhere. I liked the direct linking feature. most hoster now has delay or bandwidth limit or proxies to click again to get the file etc.


----------



## Itzumi (Apr 10, 2020)

Cyan said:


> some files were clearly not merged and copied to the download section, they were still hot linked to filetrip, rendering the "copy of the database" useless.


For things still linked to FileTrip, try feeding the links to Wayback Machine. I've had some success with some old flashcart skin files, but YMMV.


----------

